# casino p-trap!!!!!



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Check this P-trap set up out!!!! This is in the Imperial palace casino! Where was the inspector on that one!!!!....Its like 4' long!!:laughing:http://i717.photobucket.com/albums/ww175/Waxsealer/iplavatorytrap001.jpg:laughing: here are two pics if you could stack them on top of each other would give you a full view of the hotels height. I know is nothing special but i was just sharing the pics for those who wanted to look......http://i717.photobucket.com/albums/ww175/Waxsealer/casino001.jpg
http://i717.photobucket.com/albums/ww175/Waxsealer/casino002.jpg
Sunset at the Imperial palace In Biloxi,Ms
http://i717.photobucket.com/albums/ww175/Waxsealer/sunset002.jpg


----------



## Nevada Plumber (Jan 3, 2009)

The water supply lines are sloppy, but I have seen that same setup in many hotels through out the country. The drain would be legal in my area.


----------



## Song Dog (Jun 12, 2008)

Next time I run into a trap arm that is 6 feet long:laughing: It will now have a name. The "Casino P-Trap":thumbsup:

In Christ,

Song Dog


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

Song Dog said:


> Next time I run into a trap arm that is 6 feet long:laughing: It will now have a name. The "Casino P-Trap":thumbsup:
> 
> In Christ,
> 
> Song Dog


:laughing: long enough to shoot craps in :laughing:


----------



## Song Dog (Jun 12, 2008)

There is a little town south of me, called Benld. They have more main vents sticking out the side of the house than any town I have seen. Vents that poke through the box or side of the house, I call a Benld Vent.

In Christ,

Song Dog


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

I stayed at a hotel at Disneyworld and they had ptraps like that too. I also took a picture of it.


----------



## Bollinger plumber (Apr 3, 2009)

does the hot water supply work on that sink?? looks to me like it is kinked almost shut.


----------



## kellybhutchings (Jul 29, 2008)

according to code one year that might be legal then not the next and then legal again. The distance from vent seems to change a lot from 4 to 6 feet.


----------



## Song Dog (Jun 12, 2008)

Trap to vent here is
42"- 1.5"
4' - 2"
5' - 3"

In Christ,

Song Dog


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

kellybhutchings said:


> according to code one year that might be legal then not the next and then legal again. The distance from vent seems to change a lot from 4 to 6 feet.


The City of Biloxi,MS would have let them have 10' from the vent...aslong as they built it. Brings in big revenue.....tax on the room costs asmuch as a regular hotel room almost and you have pay a resort fee on top of that. They dont play with tax here! The all you can eat seafood buffet was the best buffet i had ever had. I typically dont do a buffet. I'm picky likea lil' girl!!!!!:laughing:


----------



## MT Plumber (May 9, 2009)

Hah!!! That's damn near long enough to require strapping!!

Is that hot supply a copper line, or is my monitor just messing with the colors? Weird. Why on earth would you put on one braided line and solder the other? 
Nice "leak-o-matic" angle on the tailpiece, too. I hope the structural is better than the plumbing in that place.


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

MT Plumber said:


> Is that hot supply a copper line, or is my monitor just messing with the colors? Weird. Why on earth would you put on one braided line and solder the other?
> quote]
> 
> That was a RR flate rate rapair for $1500 :laughing:


----------



## brass plumbing (Jul 30, 2008)

*how would you trap guard that?*

leg warmer & plastic guard?


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Its not a ADA Room, No Trap socks necessary


----------



## M5Plumb (Oct 2, 2008)

I believe that to be 1-1/4" or OAL of 30" to vent from trap. That there trap arm be ill Eagle.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

UnclogNH said:


> MT Plumber said:
> 
> 
> > Is that hot supply a copper line, or is my monitor just messing with the colors? Weird. Why on earth would you put on one braided line and solder the other?
> ...


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Well,, did you win BIGGGGGG?


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

GREENPLUM said:


> Well,, did you win BIGGGGGG?


 Girlfriend won 400 and I lost 400. I really didn't go to gamble...just to get away and relax for a minute and cure cabin fever. All work and no play makes jack a dull boy!:yes:


----------

